# Obscure colt



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have purchased a new (to me) 1911. Its a Colt McCormick recer in comander length. As I understand the frame and slide are hard chrome, and most moving parts are from the McCormick shop. I am told the gun was made in the Colt custom shop fro McCormic. I will post pictures tonight. Can anyone give me some history on the cool shooter.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Since no one has answered yet, I feel like I may be talking to myself...
Just got off the phone with McCormick. They advise the gun is a lew horton gun from colt. I have seen a few of those befor just not this one. I will call lew horton and see what I can find.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey old Padawan post some pictures of it I am interested.


----------

